# Apple Crisp-like dish over the stove?



## Jeni78 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi All,

I am making dinner tomorrow night (Christmas Eve).  Dutch oven chicken, roasted winter vegetables, homemade rolls.  This is a low-key meal - our Christmas Day meal is the big one.

I feel like I should add one more thing and I was thinking Apples.  I thought I could just fry them in the pan with butter, brown sugar and cinnamon.  But I wonder if there is a way to make an apple-crisp over the stove?  What about adding some cayenne to that?

I was going to do stuffing but then kicked it out because we will have the rolls and my family is fairly health conscious. 

I was also thinking flavor-wise stuffing wouldn't add much at this point.  

Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 23, 2008)

I think the stuffing would be great. I always make room on my plate for stuffing!

As far as the apples go, I'm no baker, but what you have in mind and a scoop of vanilla would be fine.

If you don't have your heart set on the rolls, you could make a baguette and slice it on the bias, drizzle with EVOO and fresh black pepper, toast under the broiler and rub with a garlic clove.  That would add an extra punch of flavor.

You could seperately roast some asparagus or saute them with garlic and red pepper flakes.  Sauteed spinach with garlic and red pepper flakes is good too, and goes with roasted chicken.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm with jeeks on the stuffing its my favorite part of the meal... apple-pork bread stuffing is one of my favs... alas... definitley not so health conscious


On the stovetop apples issue... how'bout  crepes.... easy and quick but they seem fancy... your sauteed apples would go great with a dollop fresh cream... maybe a touch of shaved dark chocolate.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 23, 2008)

Good call on the crepes!


----------

